# Autoselect Devil Wing, R33 Rear spats



## Carno (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, 
have anyone a Autoselect Devil Wing (or Style) for sale?
And a set of original R33 GTR rear spats?

thanks


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*Twin plane wing*

Look at my for sale post carbon twin plane wing it’s a work of art


----------

